# Rose-bellied Bunting (Mexico)



## Glenn Bartley (May 16, 2022)

Here's another one of my favourite birds from my recent trip to Mexico. These guys were a bit trickier to track down than the Orange-breasted Bunting I posted a few weeks ago. Worth the hunt!

If you want to see more from the trip I popped a gallery up on my site - HERE

Cheers!

Glenn

Camera Model: Canon EOS R5
Shutter speed: 1/500 sec
Aperture: 5.6
ISO: 1600
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM + 1.4x


----------



## Click (May 16, 2022)

Beautiful bird. Great shot.


----------

